# Racycle bicycle



## rideahiggins (Feb 24, 2012)

I picked this up this week and thought I would show it here. It's a self Oiling Racycle. You can still see the blue and red pins stripes on the front rim, pretty cool.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty cool indeed - that's a great find!


----------



## Wcben (Feb 24, 2012)

Very cool! Welcome to "the club"!  It's rare to see the fender still on them!  If you decide to sell her or, part her, let me know there's some parts that look pretty cool!


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 24, 2012)

More pictures? Is the frame lugged in the front or just repaired?

Also, a close up of the crank arm/sprocket??

Thanks

Someone is starting a Racycle registry, stay tuned.......

(Good luck finding out the secret handshake)


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 24, 2012)

*Frame*

Yes the whole frame is lugged. I'll post more pics Saturday.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 25, 2012)

*Racycle*

Here are some more pics of my Racycle.


----------



## vw00794 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, 

Very cool and lucky find!

I DO know that your bike is post-1913.
If you remove the outer circular crank bolt cover, you will find 7 small screws which hold on the crank arms on both sides. This is from the later Self Oiling Racycles, and also because your frame is lugged. Do you have the number on the bottom of the bottom bracket? I am putting together a Registry of Racycles to help better ID and share info...


----------



## bicycles123 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great find! Racycles ROCK!


----------

